# unicorn horn??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Any suggestions on how to attach a unicorn horn to a costume??
It is lightweight, but it lights up- I used a LED base to make it a color changing horn- the horn is foam & clear packing tape. The LED's base is hard plastic. My kid said to attach it to a baseball cap, but I don't like that look. How do I attach it to the sweatshirt's hood and keep it so it's ....uhh...erect? All I can think of is to cut the brim off of a bball hat, glue the cap to the hood (using the hat like a stiffening base) and then glue the LED to the hat, leaving an opening in the sweatshirt material...but then problem is that the LED"s button to turn it on & off is on the bottom/base of the LED....

I wish I could post pics...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Can you attach the horn to a headband?


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

here's what I would do - 
assuming you're ok w the hood of the sweatshirt to have a hole in it,
screw a dowel into a strip of cardboard or super stiff/thick fabric so that it stands straight up (it won't be standing sturdily, but put a screw through the cardboard strip, and into the end of the dowel.)
then put a hole where you want the horn to be in the hood.
then put the cadrboard in the hood, push the dowel through the hole, gorilla glue or something like that all over the dowel, and push the horn down onto it (if you've got a drill that will allow you to bore a hole in the bottom of the horn, then that would save you a lot of stress.)
if you need to, you can sew (or velcro?) the cardboard into place, but it should essentially function as a head band when the hood is on your head.. except it forms to the hood and not to your head. that'll help keep it sturdy when your head is in it.. it'll still be floppy when there's nobody wearing it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks!! gonna try those ideas & see what works best.


----------

